# Excel's Fall Sale



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

For those not on the mailing list, the sale starts Friday and goes until the 7th. For me, it is usually hit or miss. In the past, I got some great deals and some so-so deals.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Just got back. They are doing it differently than previous years. No tables with boxes of stuff to pick through. Everything is 10% off - with some manufacturers higher. The highest I saw was 25%. Additionally, they have a closeout list printed out with savings, plus the additional 10%. I bought some socks and some undergarments

Overall: "Meh"


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

It wasn't worth the drive. Ho hum. Oh well, I'll keep that in mind next year. 
Hey Excel, we're in a recession. Entice me to buy something why don't you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,

Let me begin by thanking you for taking the time to stop by the showroom and visit us for the sale. I appreciate your feedback and I'm sorry the sale didn't live up to your expectations. We decided to try something different this year; we are offering deeper discounts than years before and we extended the sale to 7 days. We have had a couple people walk in, "take a lap around" and leave or express that they wished we had put out tables of items. However, most people have stated that they enjoyed not having to fight through the cramped showroom, they liked the interactions with our knowledgeable staff and they were surprised by the great deals. I think some people were initially confused by the posted sales discounts; I'm sorry. Those that asked were delightfully surprised to find out that almost everything was already discounted 10-50% and then the posted 10-20% discounts were taken off the sale prices.

We had Giro Ionas helmets in varied sizes at 50-60% off, Ritchey WCS stems and handlebars at 50% off, Look frames at 30-40% off, Cervelo frames at 25%+ off, Ridley frames at 40-50% off, Shimano 7800 series components at 20-40% off, Powertap hubs at 25-30% off, Conti tires at 20-70% off, Pearl Izumi clothing at 30-70%….etc.

Again, thank you for stopping by the showroom. If you have any questions or comments please feel free to contact me at [email protected] or 1.800.627.6664.

JP
Showroom Manager.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> 
> Let me begin by thanking you for taking the time to stop by the showroom and visit us for the sale. I appreciate your feedback and I'm sorry the sale didn't live up to your expectations. We decided to try something different this year; we are offering deeper discounts than years before and we extended the sale to 7 days. We have had a couple people walk in, "take a lap around" and leave or express that they wished we had put out tables of items. However, most people have stated that they enjoyed not having to fight through the cramped showroom, they liked the interactions with our knowledgeable staff and they were surprised by the great deals. I think some people were initially confused by the posted sales discounts; I'm sorry. Those that asked were delightfully surprised to find out that almost everything was already discounted 10-50% and then the posted 10-20% discounts were taken off the sale prices.
> 
> ...


Gee when I stopped in over the lunch hour the knowledgeable staff (a young man and a woman) ignored me and was discussing the AVs vs Bluejacket hockey game the night before. They also were wondering why the guy trying on shoes left. Guess, I wasn't the only prospect ignored. 
Your catalog is good. The showroom is OK, but your sale, at least this year's version was a little on the hard to figure out side. If your signs didn't tell the whole story and your employees couldn't fill in the missing pieces, you can understand why I left with my money in my wallet and not in your cash register. Sorry, maybe next year will be different.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2008)

I am very sorry that you felt ignored and experienced inexcusable delays in your attempt to make a purchase. Your situation in unfortunate and is not SOP for our company. We would like the opportunity to earn your future business by servicing your needs beyond expectations. The sale goes on for another 5 days; please feel free to stop by and ask for me. I will provide you with the excellent service that we can and should deliver, and that you and the rest of our valued customers deserve. I'll make sure the pricing reflects my apologies. I await your response.


Enjoy your day.
JP


----------



## remy (Sep 21, 2005)

Mootsie, do ask for JP. I have had a few very helpful discussions with him in my visits to the shop.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

JP, 

Thanks for the clarification(s). From a singular consumer's point of view, I think the format of this year's sale didn't excite me that much. That said, I usually shop there and will continue to do so. Good luck on the sale.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks JP for the follow up. I will continue to be a customer, but as stated by me and others the sale was a little stale. Maybe we all learned something though. I'll ask for the double secret discount next time and Excel can be a little more straight forward with the details. See you in Boulder soon.


----------

